# M.2 Wlan Karte einbauen?



## dreamdomain (9. August 2017)

Hallo,
kann ich auf mein MB so eine Karte einbauen? Es gibt da einen M.2 WiFi Slot und von der Größe her würde so eine Karte da reinpassen. Es wäre die Intel Dual Band Wlan AC 8265. Also würde das gehen? Ich benutze derzeit einen AVM Ac 430 Wlan Stick und hätte gerne eine schnellere Verbindung. Wäre das Internet dadurch tatsächlich schneller?

Und wie würde das dann mit den Treibern funktionieren?

MB ist ein ASRock X370 Gaming K4


----------



## Spexxos (9. August 2017)

Normalerweise würde ich hier nicht anworten. Das ist nämlich überhaupt nicht mein Gebiet, aber da der TE mir per PN ebenfalls diese Frage gestellt hat, gibts meine Antwort hier, für den Fall das ich total falsch liege, kann mich jemand bitte korrigieren. Diese Karte (https://images-na.ssl-images-amazon.com/images/I/413E3rwoSKL.jpg) hat oben zwei Knubbel  AUX und MAIN. Das sollten Anschlüsse für Antennenkabel sein, ohne Antenne hast du damit keinen Empfang. Ich würde mal tippen, das solche Karten eher für Laptops gedacht sind. Also falls du sie einbauen kannst und sie elektrisch kompatibel ist, dann wirst du keinen Empfang haben. Sicherlich gibts irgendwo die entsprechende Antenne, aber ein guter WlanStick tuts doch auch (Deiner ist gut). Bevor du dir Gedanken machst, ob du dein Internet mit derarigten Maßnahmen beschleunigen kannst, solltest du zunächst herausfinden, was dein Vertrag für eine Geschwindigkeit vorsieht. Anschließend misst du dann was bei dir am PC per Wlan ankommt. Außerdem solltest du als Referenz dazu messen was direkt beim Router rauskommt. Idealerweise stöpselst duzu ein LAN Kabel an. Alternativ kannst du dich mit einem WLAN Gerät auch direkt neben den Router stellen. Letzteres liefert allerdings kein unbedigt genaues Ergebnis.

Das WLAN Signal  wird wie du hoffentlich weißt durch Wände/Decken abgeschwächt. Außerdem durch Distanz. Wenn deine Verbindung tatsächlich schlecht ist, könntest du über einen Repeater zwischen dir und dem Router nachdenken.

Einige Seiten zum messen:

Speedtest.net by Ookla - DSL Speed Test - Der Globale Breitband Geschwindigkeitstest
Zack – der Speedtest fur Ihre Breitbandverbindung | AVM Deutschland
DSL Speed-Test: Upload und Download Geschwindigkeit bei DSL testen


----------



## dreamdomain (9. August 2017)

also eine Repeater hab ich schon, im erdgeschoss steht der router, im 1. stock der repeater, und im 2. stock mein PC. Wir haben DSL 16000 bei Telekom, ich erreiche maximal 1,1mbit/s. seit neusten sind es nur noch 0-100kbit/s.


----------



## Spexxos (9. August 2017)

16k entspricht einem theoretischen maximalen Download von 2mbit/s. Schon mal am Router gemessen mit LAN Kabel? Sicher das dein Stick sich beim Repeater anmeldet und nicht eim Router? Oder haben beide die selbe SSID?


----------



## Pladdaah (9. August 2017)

Spexxos schrieb:


> 16k entspricht einem theoretischen maximalen Download von 2mbit/s. Schon mal am Router gemessen mit LAN Kabel? Sicher das dein Stick sich beim Repeater anmeldet und nicht eim Router? Oder haben beide die selbe SSID?


2MB/s meinste  

Sent from my Apollo Lite using Tapatalk


----------



## Hobbybastler1997 (9. August 2017)

Da hilft dir auch kein neuer Stick oder eine WLAN-Karte, da sind zu viele Wände zwischen, entweder LAN Kabel legen oder schauen ob Powerlan funktioniert.


----------



## dreamdomain (9. August 2017)

Spexxos schrieb:


> 16k entspricht einem theoretischen maximalen Download von 2mbit/s. Schon mal am Router gemessen mit LAN Kabel? Sicher das dein Stick sich beim Repeater anmeldet und nicht eim Router? Oder haben beide die selbe SSID?


Der Router und der Repeater verwenden beide dieselbe SSID. Ich hab auch vollen Empfang oben. Aber die Telekom hat uns als minimale Downloadrate 3,3 Mbit/s angegeben

so, das hat der test ausgespuckt:


----------



## Hobbybastler1997 (9. August 2017)

Du hadt doch vorhin noch gesaht es kommen nur 100kbits/s an


----------



## dreamdomain (9. August 2017)

hab gerade eine sehr wichtige Entdeckung gemacht. bei downloads aus chrome wie asrock f stream utility habe ich 1,1mb/s. bei nvidia geforce experience (die exe datei, möchte es gerade zum ersten Mal downloaden), hab ich nur 13kb/s!!! kann es an den Servern von Nvidia liegen oder irgendwie an meiner IP adresse weil ich meinen pc schon ein paar Mal neu aufgesetzt habe? kann mal jmd den download kurz bei sich probieren?

@hobbybastler das (oben) erklärt wohl einiges


----------



## dreamdomain (9. August 2017)

kann mir bitte jemand helfen?


----------



## Spexxos (9. August 2017)

Immer schön entspannt bleiben, kein Grund zum stressen.

Ja, natürlich können dir verschiedene Server unterschiedliche Downloadspeed geben. Je nachdem wo du was downloadest variert deine Geschwindigkeit. 13kb/s sind allerdings ein Extremfall. Ob das Problem da bei dir lag oder bei Nvidia kann dir keiner über Ferndiagnose sagen. Deine IP-Adresse wird dir von deinen Anbieter zugewiesen. Das hat nichts damit zu tun wie oft du deinen PC aufgesetzt hast. Der Speedtest von oben, ist das bein WLAN am Rechner oder per LAN? Falls nicht per LAN, teste das mal. Vorzugsweise zu einer Zeit, wo du weißt das niemand das Internet in deinem Haushalt nutzt. Jeder Nutzer verfälscht natürlich das Ergebnis. Bist du sicher das die Zeiten in denen deine Geschwindigkeit niedrig ist, nicht daran liegen, das jemand anderes im Haushalt einfach gerade selber das Internet stark nutzt?


----------



## dreamdomain (9. August 2017)

habe gerade mit Nvidia Kontakt aufgenommen, der Mitarbeiter sagte dass schon mehrere Kunden dieses Problem hatten und alle so wie ich bei der Telekom sind. Er schickte mir einen Link von Chip zum Download des Treibers, aber wenn ich den Chip Installer öffne steht da "nicht genügend Systemressourcen" und McAfee sagt außerdem direkt es sei eine schädliche Datei und isoliert sie direkt


----------



## Spexxos (9. August 2017)

Ja, Chip.de versucht dir bei den meisten Download ihren eigenen Scheiß mit unterzujubeln. Wenn du was bei Chip downloadest, sieh zu das du den "Manuelle Installation" Button drückst, sofern er da ist. (CHIP-Installer - was ist das? - Anleitungen)

Bevor du jetzt Nvidia weiternervst, solltest du die Fragen beantworten, die ich oben gestellt habe: " Der Speedtest von oben, ist das bein WLAN am Rechner oder per LAN? Falls nicht per LAN, teste das mal. Vorzugsweise zu einer Zeit, wo du weißt das niemand das Internet in deinem Haushalt nutzt. Jeder Nutzer verfälscht natürlich das Ergebnis. Bist du sicher das die Zeiten in denen deine Geschwindigkeit niedrig ist, nicht daran liegen, das jemand anderes im Haushalt einfach gerade selber das Internet stark nutzt? "


----------



## dreamdomain (9. August 2017)

test per wlan, habe kein lan kabel dass vom erdgeschoss bis in den 2. stock geht. jetzt sinds wieder nur 10kb/s


----------



## Spexxos (9. August 2017)

Auch kein Laptop im Haus? Oder ist garkein Rechner bei dir im Haushalt per LAN angeschlossen? Dann stell dich mit einem WLAN Gerät neben den Router und wenns dein Handy ist. Speedtest.net hat z.B. eine App


----------



## dreamdomain (9. August 2017)

Spexxos schrieb:


> Auch kein Laptop im Haus? Oder ist garkein Rechner bei dir im Haushalt per LAN angeschlossen? Dann stell dich mit einem WLAN Gerät neben den Router und wenns dein Handy ist. Speedtest.net hat z.B. eine App


so das untere Ergebnis ist aus dem 2. Stock, das ober aus dem Erdgeschoss direkt neben dem Router. Was ich allerdings nicht verstehe ist, das ich vor ein paar Stunden 1,1mb/s hatte (im 2. stock) diese rate wurde auch noch von keinem Gerät überschritten, egal wo ich downloade


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spexxos (9. August 2017)

Mein Fazit daraus wäre, das die Telekom im Moment Probleme hat. Da hilft es nur über die nächsten Tage und Wochen immer einen Blick auf die Geschwindigkeit zu haben. (Im Ergeschoss messen). Um die Verluste auszugleichen, die zwischen Erdgeschoss, Repeater und dir auftreten hilft dir nur der Wechsel zu einer anderen Übertragungsmethode. Die Wände und Decken deines Hauses schlucken wohl  einfach zu viel. Alternative zum WLAN sind natürlich klassisch das LAN Kabel oder etwa weniger bekannt DLAN (PowerLAN – Wikipedia). Letzeres hat aber wohl auch so seine Tücken. Wie gesagt, das ganze ist nicht wirklich mein Gebiet. Um dir alles im Detail erklären zu können, müsste ich es selber erst alles nachlesen, daher schlage ich vor du fragst Onkel Google zu diesem Thema


----------

